

Ask HN: Will iOS7 redesign alter the design of big companies apps? - drinchev

So a couple of years ago when the first iPad arrived we had to wait for around 1.5 years to get Facebook for iPad, until we had that, we used apps like MyPad and similar 3rd party apps, which tried to create an iPad experience for our favourite services. Now we have the same situation. Something radically new and unknown. Will that flat design trend push more big companies in the rush to create similar apps to the UI?<p>Even the sceuromorphic icons look bad on the new iOS7 front screen.<p>Will you try to redesign your app for iOS7 ?
======
mansigandhi
Yep, we plan to make our design more flat.

